# Stupidly used a heating pad on stomach...totally freaking out now!



## littlebird28

Ahhh! I've been having terrible round ligament pains the last 3 days and I used an electric heat pad on my stomach because it seemed to help a lot. I didn't figure it would be harmful to the baby at all...now Im reading it can be. :( :( I only did it for the last 3 nights, should I be worried?! I've been reading about neural tube defects with high body temps in the first trimester, but I can't find anything for the second trimester. I never felt too warm with it on, but I noticed tonight that my skin was pink and thought id look into it. Is there anything I should have the doctor check?! Feeling like such a dumbass.


----------



## arpeters

I didn't want to read and run. I am not sure what to do. I would just let the doctor know how warm it was and for how long you used it. He will know what to do.


----------



## angelbabymum

Sorry not sure really. I was told not to get too hot, especially in the first trimester.

I'm not much help really but maybe you could ring someone just for reassurance.

Take care

xxx


----------



## tink30

Be good to check with midwife/doctor .. xxx


----------



## xdxxtx

I wouldn't be too worried about it, just don't do it again. It is kinda easy to overheat the baby before 11 weeks, but after that it's not as easy. Give your doctor a call if you're really worried, and just ask if you should be concerned or if you should get checked out!

All I know is that I've been overheated a couple of times during my pregnancy, after the first trimester, and it didn't cause any problems... So hopefully this won't cause any problems for you!


----------



## LakensMommy11

Try not to worry too much...baby is protected well, but then again that's direct heat...not just you getting overheated. I would call my doctor if I was you and explain!


----------



## Jokerette

Call your doctor but try not to worry to much because you can't change it now. I really think the greater risk is in the 1st trimester!


----------



## myheadismush

try not to worry, im sure all is fine :)
if you didnt feel overheated or dehydrated you prob didnt get too warm...
xox


----------



## littlebird28

I never felt too warm, I even had a blanket over me each time because its been cold here. But I did have it directly on my stomach :( on medium and tonight a high setting. Since its 11 pm i'll have to wait to call the doctor in the morning, until then i'll have a sleepless night! Hopefully 3 times wasn't too many to cause any serious damage. UGH. Wish I wasn't so foolish!


----------



## littlebird28

A few websites recommended heating pads for round ligament pain, so I guess I didn't think anything of it! Weird conflicting advice....never trust the internet, I guess.


----------



## Springtime

In the first trimester, baby i still developing. Its in very early stages of development and maybe over heating can cause probems with development then. I imagine the risks will be less in the 2nd Tri, when the major development is completed. Do give your midwife/doc a call and get some reassurance. Don't worry too much!


----------



## littlebird28

Well, the verdict is in! The nurse wasn't concerned at all. She said they actually recommend heating pads. Hmph. She was MORE concerned that I was using it for uterus tightening...she said it was way too early to have those contractions. Now I have to time them and possibly go to the hospital if I have more than 4 in an hour. Sheesh! Always something to worry about, isn't there?


----------



## berry26

Glad ur ok. The worrying never stops, does it? X


----------



## heaven

littlebird28 said:


> Well, the verdict is in! The nurse wasn't concerned at all. She said they actually recommend heating pads. Hmph. She was MORE concerned that I was using it for uterus tightening...she said it was way too early to have those contractions. Now I have to time them and possibly go to the hospital if I have more than 4 in an hour. Sheesh! Always something to worry about, isn't there?

It just dawned on me that we excercise while pregnant, which would elevate temp. slightly and people also get fevers while pregnant, so it can't be too bad. Even though the nurse said she recommends it, I would steer clear of too much heat. Good luck. Hopefully you were having braxton hicks. I had true contractions the other day, and smaller ones yesterday and all clear today! I guess our babies are just making way for their way out(hopefully a lil while longer though!):thumbup:


----------



## ellemonkey

I doubt the heat would be able to travel through your skin, fat, muscle, uterus then waters and cook the baby. 

I was told I could use wheat bags for aches and pains.


----------



## Kashmir

I was told that heat wasn't an issue (my doctor said that even hot tubs were fine and that there was no basis for getting 'too hot' and that I wasn't going to 'cook the baby'). 
However, I did read somewhere that electric heating blankets/pads should be avoided due to electromagnetic fields created and that there hadn't been much research on the affects on an unborn embryo/fetus. But who knows how true this is?!


----------



## littlebird28

Yes! I've heard that too, and I asked. Apparently there was cause for concern in the 80's (sort of like standing in front of those giant old microwaves...) but electric heating pads are made differently now (I don't know how much different they can get!) and they no longer advise against using them because the electromagnetic currency isn't enough to do anything harmful. She said don't use an old one. No worries, im not using one at all because the whole thing freaked me out too much!


----------



## pester

Good that you checked but I woulden't worry. The concern is as I understand it is with "core" body temp. Running a fever or raising you temp with staying in a hot tub for a long time. Things like heating pads are a "surface" heat. They don't really penatrate very far so not really more than an inch or two at the most so really don't raise the temp around the baby like an increase in core temp does.

My heating pad is my friend. LOL But I have been having more pain in my side than my stomach. My belly was growing faster than the muscles could streach.


----------

